#ubuntu-directory 2007-08-13
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/upstart.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
* Not enough room for another window!
* Window LOGFILE set to irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
* Window LOG is ON
* Logging is already on
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 12:24pm
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
<agoliveira> YAY! Finally got dates to correctly compile with UME version of libosso. Now let's find out if it works :) If it does, should be very trivial to port the other applications, just a matter of fixing some deprecated code.
<agoliveira> and hildon!
<CIA-20:#ubuntu-installer> ubiquity: evand * r2183 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-20:#ubuntu-installer> ubiquity: * Merged in changes to modify the way pages are called. This is
<CIA-20:#ubuntu-installer> ubiquity:  necessary to support page skipping in automatic mode.
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> There is still work to do, but I wanted to clean this up and get it in trunk before I continued.
<mjg59> agoliveira: Hi
<agoliveira> mjg59 : hello!
<mjg59> agoliveira: You mailed me earlier
<mjg59> Is now a good time to discuss the browser stuff?
<agoliveira> Yes but we had a twist in that
<mjg59> Heh
<agoliveira> Later I was reminded that we don't need to worry about the browser for now
<mjg59> Ok
<agoliveira> Hold on a second...
<agoliveira> mjg59, If you're willing, what about take a look at the camera application, cheese?
<mjg59> agoliveira: Sure
<agoliveira> mjg59: Thanks. Right now we should have the bases covered but it will deppend on a test I'm finishing here so we might have to change that later. I should have more info tomorrow.
<agoliveira> rusty_: Hi pal. Have a minute?
<rusty_> agoliveira, just got back to me computer... what's up?
<agoliveira> rusty_, I would like your opinion on something. I'll send you a .deb for the dates (part of PIM) and I would like you to install you there and tell me what you think, ok?
<rusty_> agoliveira, ok
<rusty_> agoliveira, or... can you just put the deb file on some server?
<rusty_> you have a web server or something?
<agoliveira> rusty_: Sorry, just sent to your email. It's small but if you can't get it I can put it somewhere.
<rusty_> no problem
<agoliveira> rusty_: Maybe you have to update also libosso to my experimental version. Let me know if you have problems running it.
<rusty_> seems i need to add some dependencies 
<agoliveira> Yes
<rusty_> libecal1?
<agoliveira> libecal1.2-7
<rusty_> ok
<agoliveira> You will also need evolution-dataserver and something else I don't remember but apt-get -f install should solve it.
<agoliveira> rusty_: I don't know about you but looks like the interface is kind of hildonized?
<agoliveira> I'm not sure about what I saw there
<rusty_> agoliveira, the app is segfaulting when i try to start it
<rusty_> but this could be because my chroot is messed up.... i don't remember what state i left it in
<agoliveira> Hmmm
<rusty_> hmmm.... worked this time
<agoliveira> Perhaps soem socket flaoting around
<agoliveira> So, what you think?
<rusty_> let me poke around on in
<rusty_> s/in/it/
<agoliveira> I mean, it works but it's creepy...
<rusty_> i think i'm missing icons for the bar on the bottom
<agoliveira> Me too
<rusty_> i see what looks like several buttons that are a blank page with a red X
<rusty_> i can see clicking on the far left will create an appointment
<agoliveira> I got those too but do you get the date lines in the middle?
<rusty_> but i'm not sure what the other ones do
<agoliveira> I mean in the main inteface
<rusty_> oh... i see, it's cal views
<agoliveira> Yes. Can you see the menus when you click up?
<rusty_> in the middle set of buttons, it's show yesterday, today, and tomorrow
<rusty_> and the far right it's workweek view, or just today
<rusty_> i see a dialog open when i click on an event
<agoliveira> So it's mostly working for you too.
<rusty_> is that what you are asking?
<rusty_> yea, it works
<rusty_> and i can drag the event around
<agoliveira> Yes. Can you see the menus when you click in the menubar uppper left?
<rusty_> are you talking about the button on the marquee, or the application?
<rusty_> or... are talking about the hildon menus
<agoliveira> The hildon menus.
<agoliveira> ... I guess...
<rusty_> yes, the hildon menus are working
<agoliveira> Cool
<agoliveira> Can we consider this "hildonized"? I mean, after fixing the icons, etc...
<rusty_> yea, it must be hildonized if the hildon menus are working
<rusty_> i don't much care for the date boxes
<agoliveira> Cool. So it will not be difficult to have the applications coming out.
<rusty_> meaning on a given column, in the upper left hand corner it has something like "13"
<agoliveira> Let me run it again...
<rusty_> the date box isn't a big thing... just not that great looking
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> does the alternate installer look for a preseed file in a specific location on the CD, if there is one?
<rusty_> agoliveira, yea, this looks like something that we could check off as done with a pretty small amount of work
<agoliveira> Cool. I just sent you a screen capture. Confirm if this is what you're seeing, please.
<rusty_> agoliveira, yes, that is what i am seeing
<agoliveira> Great. The good news is that's basically the same hildon program. I just had to hack it a bit to conform with hildon-1 instead of libhildon.
<agoliveira> After that was a matter of compile :)
<agoliveira> The colors are weird. I'm wondering that's happening because it's not getting the theme or if it *is* getting it.
<rusty_> agoliveira, how are you starting the app?
<rusty_> because i just realized that you picture is not exactly like mine
<rusty_> yours looks like you started the app without using our theme... i.e. just using default gtk theme
<agoliveira> rusty_: I'm starting from another console to follow the process
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> hm, it seems like the installer is getting the preseed file from the cdrom under preseed/ubuntu.seed but it's not kicking in for the initial questions
<rusty_> agoliveira, you need to setup the environment on that console to make the app use the correct theme
<agoliveira> Hmmm...
<agoliveira> Right
<rusty_> i take the .xinitrc, copy it to myenv, and gut out all the commands to exec anything
<rusty_> then source it in my shell
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> cr3: you can specify one using the kernel cmdline.  It uses file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed by default.
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: yeah, I was hoping that since it's on the cdrom itself, it could answer the initial questions such as locale
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> indeed it can
<rusty_> i suspect all that matters is setting GTK2_RC_FILES
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: /cdrom is only mounted after the question though
<agoliveira> Yeah :)
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> ah, hrm
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> actually
* evand digs
<agoliveira> Looks like it could use a few adjustments on the vertical as well.
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: it would be really cool if you found a workaround, it would certainly streamline some of my operations
<agoliveira> I'll try to install on the Q1 now and see how it goes
<rusty_> ok
<agoliveira> Thanks for the help.
<rusty_> np
<agoliveir1> YAY! Works on the Q1 too :-D
<agoliveir1> bobux: Hi Bob. Were the clouds-passing-by background your idea? It's "windows'ish" but kinda cool :)
<mfrey> can someone help me with the best way to set up a kernel dev environment to do driver work for the UME kernel?  I know how this is done with the moblin kernel but just not with UME.
<agoliveir1> mfrey: Our friend amitk_ would be the person to answer that.
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: any ideas?
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> cr3: testing now, it only picked up my partitioner choices, which is a bit odd.
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> perhaps this is a regression
<amitk_> mfrey: There is nothing special with the UME kernel just yet. So you PC/laptop environment works great
<amitk_> s/you/your
<mfrey> amitk_:  I want to make sure the kernel versions match so I can load a module built on my laptop in UME.  How can I do that
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: I'll test feisty
<amitk_> mfrey: creating a chroot environment for gutsy would be a good way to isolate your UME builds. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot is your friend. Replace Feisty with Gutsy
<mfrey> amitk_:  ok thanks 
<amitk_> mfrey: after this. just use the ubuntu kernel build process and build for the UME flavour. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance#head-ef6ca858b4b97c1ad30639e34d92abb11ef37cf8 is your friend for that
<mfrey> amitk_: thanks
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: heh, you'd love this script, I tested feisty with these simple commands: sudo vmware-ubuntu iso_preseed gutsy-alternate-i386.iso /tmp/gutsy.iso; vmware-ubuntu create Ubuntu-test; vmware-ubuntu cdrom_to_iso Ubuntu-test /tmp/gutsy.iso; vmware-ubuntu start Ubuntu-test
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> doesn't work on feisty either, now lets try edgy :)
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> ahh, I'm an idiot.
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> I'm trying using url, because it's easier.  But that obviously does not work.
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> tested edgy and doesn't work either
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> all tests were run by overwriting the preseed/ubuntu.seed file
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> cr3: you need to put the preseed file in the initrd if you want to seed questions that get asked before the cd
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<cr3:#ubuntu-installer> evand: two questions: 1. what must be the name of the preseed file in the root of the initrd directory? 2. does that preseed override the preseed/ubuntu.seed file?
<evand:#ubuntu-installer> 1. preseed.cfg 2. not sure
#ubuntu-directory 2007-08-14
* Lars_G weeps and cries to jrib :)
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> Btw why classroom?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> less traffic
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> you try anything else?
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> no, not after the reinstall
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> I was just about to cp/ln the file from usr/share/pycentral/python-cairo/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py to the version specific dirs
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah, using ln would probably work, but you won't know why it failed to install
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> and it happens constantly now without error during apt
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> what does this command return: pyversions -vr all
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> 2.4 2.5
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> hmm
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> odd I know
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> meanwhile what where the version-specific correct dirs to ln init to?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py -> /usr/share/pycentral/python-cairo/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> on feisty
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> thanks
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> what does purging want to do?
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> what was the aptitude for it?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> aptitude purge python-cairo
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> http://rafb.net/p/NGCf4P23.html
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> ok, we wont do that
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> maybe we can try dpkg
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> it should purge it without caring that things will be temorarily broken
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> --purge?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> hmm
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> dpkg - warning: while removing python-cairo, directory `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/cairo' not empty so not removed.
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I would rm -rf that
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> there's a .la there
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah I'll do that
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> or just rename it
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> I'll also do an apt-get clean to make the package redownload
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, that's a good idea too
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I'll be back in a few minutes
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> no __init__ after install in either version
* Lars_G gives up
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> dh_pycentral is supposed to be creating these things
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> wouldn't it be easier to somehow change site.py so it adds /usr/share/pycentral to sys.path ?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> well that might mess things up because not all python scripts will work in both 2.4 and 2.5
* Lars_G sighs
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I just purged here and then installed and it worked :/
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> there's another module missing in 2.5 that's there in pycentral
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> I'm feeling like doing a full python 2.5 reinstall
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> sigh
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 is the version you have right?
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> of python-cairo you mean?
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> I wonder if I can use dh_pycentral by hand
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> Lars_G: when you do 'apt-cache policy python-cairo' you get 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 ?
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> yep
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> how did I check/extract the scripts from the .deb to read them?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> Lars_G: you should do 'apt-get source PACKAGE' and look at that
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> dpkg -x file.deb LOCATION   will extract a .deb though
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> hmmm neither is perfect but ok
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> btw I see stuff like: status half-configured python-cairo 1.2.0-1ubuntu2
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> AndyP: status half-installed python-cairo 1.2.0-1ubuntu2
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> In dpkg.log
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> ah well I give up
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> for today
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> hmm
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> thanks jrib
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> try 'dpkg --configure python-cairo' maybe
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> nope said it had already been configured I tried already
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> also tried dpkg-reconfigure
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I'm kind of curious as to what's going on
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> Me too but now I NEED to wind down, I'll find this out tomorrow
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> alright, relax then :)
<Lars_G:#ubuntu-classroom> thanks
<bicchi> Are there any videos of ubuntu running on the samsung q1?
<bicchi> It would be nice to show people a demo that ubuntu boots and works.
<bicchi> Would i get the same screen/gui as my Ubuntu desktop running gnome? What about the apps?
<matt_c> bicchi: I believe that if you were to run ubuntu-mobile it would look something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/UserInterface
<matt_c> the UI is based on Hildon and Matchbox, the same components of Nokia's internet tablets.
<matt_c> (I'm just a newb who's been hanging around, so these are not authoritative answers)
<matt_c> IIRC the main desktop UI is currently flash-based.
* CTCP AVATAR reply from JeanNick: 
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> jrib: even with the live cd im getting that firmware error...but it bypassed it somehow?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> twofclubs: there's something else going on with the other install since it couldn't fine apt-get
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> find even
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> hmm...any idea what could be causing this problem? maybe a clean install of ubuntu could fix it?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> k im on the live cd now
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> we can try to troubleshoot a bit after you backup your files
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> alright
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> that sounds good to me
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> should i have my external hard drive connected?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> and on?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> that should get auto-mounted when you plug it in like usual
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> k
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> just leme know what to do next , when you are ready
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> it detected it
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, now open up a terminal and do 'sudo fdisk -l'
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> hang on leme just sign into ubuntu-classroom with the other comp so i can let you knwo what it says
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> i'll be back in a few seconds
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> hey jrib im back
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> http://pastebin.com/m4a52f674
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> there's my fdisk
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> what should i do next?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/ubuntu
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> mk
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> did that succeed without error?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> i copied and pasted that into the terminal and i now have a ubuntu disc
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> on my desktop
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> ok, you should be able to browse that now by just double clicking
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> grr...i can't copy it to my disc...says i don't have permission to write to this folder or something
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> do 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> k
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> root folder popped up
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> you should be able to use that window to go to /media/ubuntu/home and copy twoofclubs directory to your usb drive
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> no i can't seem to find it
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> pastebin 'ls /media/ubuntu'
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> http://pastebin.com/m6b2bd6b9
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> how about 'ls /media/ubuntu/home'?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> twofclubs is what it says
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> we can just do this in the terminal I suppose
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /media/ubuntu/home
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> twofclubs
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> where is your usb drive mounted?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> should be somehwere in /media
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> i dunno...i see the disk on the desktop
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> ls /media
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> disk  ubuntu
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> ^that's what i get
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> but when i double click on desktop in nautilus..there is nothing there?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, do you know if you have enough space on /media/disk to copy everything?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> 460GB
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> but is there anyway just to pull out the twofclubs directory?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> is there already a twofclubs directory in /media/disk?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> no i have a lost and found folder and a folder called documents
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> that's all
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, just do this then: sudo cp -av /media/ubuntu/home/twofclubs /media/disk
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> ahh i see it's making a whole new folder...that's good
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> so why would it allow me to do it this way, and not the click and drag way?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> sudo does it as root
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> oh right
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> now if i install a new working copy of ubuntu...will i have to enable permission to access this disk or something?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> possibly
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> it's copying by the way...that's great news
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> all the stuff will be root owned so you would have to chown it back
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> hmm, i wish i knew what that meant
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> we can create a tar.gz of your home too and then you would just extract it to /home and that would be it
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I did it this way first so that you could get at your documents without them being in an archive
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> that is wonderful
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> i must have a lot of info on there
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> what would be the command to extract the tar.gz from the disk to the home folder?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> once we create it of course
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> and i have a working copy of ubuntu
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> cd /home && sudo tar xf /path/to/the/tar.gz
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> so home/twofclubs/Desktop/disk/?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> for the path to the tar.gz?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> yea
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> your usb drive usually gets mounted in /media
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> so /media/disk/name_of_tar.gz
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> i am so thankful for all your help so far, you have saved me hours worth of anguish
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> it's still copying btw...just as an update
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> is it past the middle of the alphabet yet?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> it's at M...but it should be over in a few minutes
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> if you have to get going i understand :)
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> when you're done, to create the tar.gz archive: cd /media/ubuntu/home; sudo tar cvzf /media/disk/twofclubs_home_backup.tar.gz twofclubs/
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> mk
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> after that you should feel a little more comfortable trying things to fix your current install :)  Just reboot and explain the issue to #ubuntu again
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> k
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> can i just copy and paste that into the terminal
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> yeah
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> wonderful
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> can i send you a thank you card or something?
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> hah
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> heh
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I'll be away for a few now
<twofclubs:#ubuntu-classroom> alright thanks again
<dantalizing> does the current mobile version support touchscreen?
<amitk_> dantalizing: yes it does
<dantalizing> and are the umpc chipsets supported as well as intels laptop chipsets?  or are they the same?
<dantalizing> by "supported" i mean bluetooth, wireless, etc working
<Mithrandir> it works for the samsung q1 ultra, at least.
<CharliefJohnson> Mithrandir : Any sign of the 2 Menlow systems?
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: not yet. :-(
<Mithrandir> they're supposedly somewhere past amsterdam
<CharliefJohnson> Mithrandir:OK thanks.
<Mithrandir> though, it now says "proof of delivery", so unsure what's up with that.
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: I'm slightly worried about this; is there anything I can/should do, or just stay calm for now?
<CharliefJohnson> Mithrandir: I think all that means is you have to sign for it.
<Mithrandir> it's under status, though.  Three hours ago.
<Mithrandir> so either I'm looking at a different shipment somehow, or something's wrong.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> jrib; I am here
<amitk_> Mithrandir: It was showing 14 Aug ETA for me and now says 13 Aug Proof of Delivery :-/
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> univremonster: dpkg --configure vmware-player       output on pastebin
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> univremonster: sudo dpkg --configure vmware-player       output on pastebin
<amitk_> what is your tracking # ?
<amitk_> I wonder if we are seeing the same package, since it says 2 pieces there
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> jrib; it's posted at the same website.  I assume this means the uninstall didn't work completely?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I'm not sure
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> what's the url?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33704/
<Mithrandir> Tracking # - 5574088
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> how did you uninstall before?
<amitk_> Mithrandir: we are seeing the same package :)
<Mithrandir> heh
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> synaptec
<Mithrandir> that's.. useful. :-P
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> and you never installed not using synaptic?
<Mithrandir> and your memo ends with 3677?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> I did, actually.  While trying to follow the directions on Ubuntu Forums.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<amitk_> Mithrandir: no.. 3648 and it has my address on it
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> you have to be wary of the forums sometimes to be honest
<Mithrandir> yes, mine has my address too.
<Mithrandir> oh well, weird.
<Mithrandir> I hope it'll show up tomorrow.
<amitk_> I am guessing Intel sent it to a local office here and they will redispatch it perhaps?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> what does 'ls /usr/local' return?
<Mithrandir> possibly.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> ls /usr/local
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> oh oops
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> wrong place :-)
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> bin  firefox32  games  include  java32  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> ls /usr/local/bin
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> firefox32  googleearth
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, guess it doesn't install there then
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> I think I had it install to src
<amitk_> Mithrandir: Does DST:NLI ring a bell?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> yes, I did.  remonster@remonster-desktop:~/src$ ls
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> jre1.5.0_11  jre-1_5_0_11-linux-i586.bin  skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb  vmware-server-distrib
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> I see
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> it probably won't do anything there
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> do you have /usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl ?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> yes
<Mithrandir> not really
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, run that with sudo
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> remonster@remonster-desktop:/usr/bin$ sudo ./vmware-uninstall.pl
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> Uninstalling the tar installation of VMware Server.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> Stopping internet superserver: xinetd.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> Starting internet superserver: xinetd.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> The removal of VMware Server 1.0.3 build-44356 for Linux completed
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> successfully. Thank you for having tried this software.
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, now 'sudo aptitude purge vmware-player'
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33705/
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> now we'll delete /etc/vmware with:  sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware           be careful not to make a typo
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> k, done
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> ok, now lets try the install again:  sudo aptitude install vmware-player
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> alright this may be a little dumb... How to I say "OK" to the EULA in terminal?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> "enter" and "space" are not working
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> press tab
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> then space or enter
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> right, thanks
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> so far so good; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33708/
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> k, now try 'vmplayer'
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> remonster@remonster-desktop:/etc$ vmware
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> ldd: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 299: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware: not found
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> ldd: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 353: /usr/lib/vmware-player/bin/vmware: not found
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> not 'vmware'
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> oh, sorry
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> it runs, with this error message:  (vmplayer:11063): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> gui opens?
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> yes
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> also, /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> these might be normal, I don't know
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> so then I just pop in an XP disc?
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> to create your vmx for your OS, just visit easyvmx.com
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> make it boot from cd, then run the vmx in vmware with your cd in the drive
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> this is why I love Ubuntu... thank you a million times
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> virtualbox is nicer imo
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> alright I think I can make it work from here... over and out
<jrib:#ubuntu-classroom> have fun
<univremonster:#ubuntu-classroom> will do
<ion_:#upstart> Did anyone else receive a spam email sent from a webmail interface at cs.stanford.edu to their upstart-devel address? :-)
* AlexExtreme checks
<ion_:#upstart> Pls help me get a new pc it only cost a click :(( pls pls pls This is the linck: http://blahblah God bless you!
<AlexExtreme:#upstart> nope
<ion_:#upstart> I reported it to abuse@cs.stanford.edu, of course.
<bicchi> Will I be able to install and run the regular ubuntu desktop on the Samsung q1 ultra with the release of gutsy?
<bicchi> I am talking about the running the regular 386 cd and be able to install it on the samsung q1?
<bicchi> with the same amount of apps I have on my regular desktop?
<agoliveira> bicchi: Yes, I already did it.
<bicchi> really?
<bicchi> is this the new samsung with the keyboard on the top?
<agoliveira> Exactly.
<bicchi> do you have pictures?
<bicchi> i would like to see this in action
<rob_> amitk_, when is the latest you'll take patches prior to the functional freeze deadline?
<bicchi> agoliveira: if you have a digital camera can you take a picture and email it to me.
<agoliveira> bicchi: Sorry, no. this Q1 is used for developping the UME so it's constantly overwritten
<bicchi> agoliveira: but you can run gnome just like my regular desktop. no hildon stuff or anything like that.
<agoliveira> bicchi: Yes, that's what I'm talking.
<rob_> amitk_, we're still debugging an issue w/ SD memory cards  on the 2.6.22 kernel, it works fine on the 2.6.21 kernel (it's the same for Pierre's MMC code or our MSS patch)
<bicchi> agoliveira: I heard about putting ubuntu on the old samsung q1 based on the centrino cpu. but i didn't know if gnome can run on the intel A110 
<bicchi> i mean celeron not centrino
<agoliveira> bicchi: If it comes with Vista, would be rather strange if it does not :)
<bicchi> agoliveira: you are right but I didn't know if linux was able to run on that cpu.
<bicchi> agoliveira: How easy was installing ubuntu. Did the regular gui installation work?
<agoliveira> bicchi: No big deal as it's a x86 CPU.
<bicchi> or the alternative cd?
<agoliveira> bicchi: The desktop CD runs fine.
<bicchi> awesome. i cann't wait for gutsy
<bicchi> thanks for your time.
<agoliveira> bicchi: No problem
<bspencer> agoliveira: morning
<bspencer> agoliveira:  any chance we can get hildon claws checked in and working today :) ?
<agoliveira> bspencer: Hi Bob
<bspencer> agoliveira: if I buy lunch
<bspencer> ;)
<agoliveira> bspencer: I was working on the PIM and Frank on Claws but I can work on Claws. I just don't think it will be ready today because I need to polish my libosso first but if all goes well, by tomorrow is very possible.
<bspencer> I had a good chat with frank and he thinks it is ready 
<bspencer> we'd love to get it in so we can start testing it, but we didn't want to put it on moblin.org since you already have it ready for Ubuntu-mobile
<agoliveira> bspencer: Ok, there's some confusion here.
<bspencer> (and since moblin.org is not the upstream for this project)
<bspencer> yeah, I thought there might be.  So I came to chat :)
<bspencer> set me straight
<amitk_> rob_: alright. I'll keep the patch gate open ;)
<agoliveira> - We do have the standard Claws in Gutsy repository.
<agoliveira> - In my opinion, to have it on UME it needs to be hildonized
<agoliveira> - There's a port already but I need to make a few fixes for it be able to use our hildon libs
<bspencer> agoliveira: I thought frank sent patches for all of that
<agoliveira> No
<bspencer> he said he had hildonized it
<agoliveira> What he sent me is for pure GTK.
<agoliveira> Maybe I missed something but I don't see how it would be hildonized.
<bspencer> hm... ok.  let me check back through some mail
<amitk_> rob_: you have some time 4th Oct https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<bspencer> agoliveira: a quick note about GTK and Hildon (to answer you email question).    Hildon classes are all "derived" from Gtk classes.  You can't throw out GTK just because you have Hildon
<bspencer> and Hildon also tries to reduce its libraries as GTK replaces functionality that it has (like tap-n-hold)
<bspencer> s/Hildon classes are all / many Hildon classes are 
<agoliveira> bspencer: Yes I know that but if we put standard GTK interface there it will just not integrate well.
<agoliveira> And there's libosso also.
<agoliveira> If we are to use pure GTK there's no reason to hildonize the applications.
<bspencer> hm... "use pure GTK" means include the standard 2.11+ GTK libraries.
<agoliveira> Yes.
<bspencer> apps --> Hildon --> GTK
<bspencer> so we Hildonize applications to get the additional benefit of Hildon libraries (look and feel, drop-down menu, window panning support)
<agoliveira> Exactly
<bspencer> but we also include the stock GTK libraries as Hildon classes are derived from them.
<bspencer> what are you proposing instead ?
<agoliveira> I'm not proposing anything differnt, just that we compile the appliations to make use of the hildon stack not gtk directly.
<agoliveira> Both will work but the hildonized versions will integrate better
<agoliveira> as you said, look and feel, drop-down menu, window panning support, etc
<bspencer> applications may still use some Gtk classes directly too
<bspencer> but UI-related widgets where there are Hildon replacements should be used when possible
<agoliveira> Exactly :)
* bspencer wonders what we were disagreeing about
<bspencer> ok.  so let me check about frank's claws work again
<bspencer> I thought he said he was ready to go, had Hildonized, etc.
<agoliveira> We were not disagreeing :) I was wondering why Frank was insisting on not using hildon for the interface. Maybe I got it wrong.
<bspencer> back in a few...
<agoliveira> Ok, let me know.
<bicchi> agoliveira: which features do not work with ubuntu desktop on the samsung q1?
<bicchi> wireless, touch screen, etc ?
<agoliveira> bicchi: IIRC, sound but I didn't try to make it to work.
<agoliveira> The rest was fine. Touchscreen needs some adjustments tough.
<bicchi> so wireless was ok.
<bicchi> oh ok
<bicchi> screen resolution ?
<agoliveira> As I said, fine
<bicchi> cool thanks.
<agoliveira> np
<mjg59> agoliveira: Hi! You said that I might want to wait until today to discuss stuff?
<agoliveira> mjg59: Hi, yes we can talk.
<mjg59> Though I need to head out in 5 minutes
<mjg59> (Sorry, today has been awkward - power cut at home, I'm having to work from a friend's office)
<agoliveira> mjg59: No rush. We can talk tomorrow, no problem.
<mjg59> agoliveira: No problem
<agoliveira> bspencer: Bob, Claws compiled with hildon interface right away. I'll have to redo my chroot to test it but so far so good :)
<Mithrandir> sound works fine too
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: I believe so. I just don't remember to have tested.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: BTW, as you're still there, can you pull the libosso I just pushed?
<agoliveira> I mean upload , of course :)
<Mithrandir> preferably not, it's 19:48 here and I'm cleaning the apartment. :-P
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: Fine. Just make a note to do it ok? It's needed to compile the applications.
<Mithrandir> sure
<Mithrandir> send me an email
<agoliveira> Deal! Good cleaning :)
<mfrey> rusty_:  are you around?  
<rusty_> yes
<mfrey> rusty_:  I have made some changes to the mobile flash home plugin / flash movie and / related html to allow for a "flash api" provider
<mfrey> I wanted to give 
<mfrey> you the changes if you are interested
<rusty_> cool, you can send me the patch and it's nice to cc the development list
<rusty_> mfrey, if you have a git repository then you can also provide the URL, but patch in email works also
<bicchi> has anyone considered running fluxbox instead of gnome on UME?
<mfrey> rusty_:  Sure-- the work I did allows the flash movie to directly launch applications , as well as recieve async events from the home plugin
<mfrey> using javascript
<bspencer> agoliveira: claws:  great
<agoliveira> bicchi: UME uses matchbox and not gnome.
<rob_> HappyCamp and rusty_ : take a look at this bug with image-creator  http://moblin.pastebin.com/m34a47ac1
<bicchi> agoliveira: but you told me that one can run gnome on it. So I assume that one can also run fluxbox. 
<agoliveira> bicchi: I told you you can run Gnome on Q1.
<bicchi> agoliveira: yes and that is what i am talking about
<agoliveira> "(15:07:17) bicchi: has anyone considered running fluxbox instead of gnome on UME?"
<bicchi> instead of running gnome on the Q1 run fluxbox
<bicchi> changing the desktop environment.
<agoliveira> Ah :) I don't see why not.
<bicchi> sorry language barrier.
<agoliveira> If you install the normal Ubuntu, you can run any WM you want.
<bicchi> i am thinking of a desktop environment that has a smaller memory footprint and is less cpu intensive.
<agoliveira> Try Xubuntu
<bicchi> ok thanks.
<mfrey> rusty_: I sent the email -- but it was a bit big.  I had to attach the modified Flash movie.  Hope you get it.
<agoliveira> bspencer: Bob, claws seems to be working fine but on Q1 needs some tweaking I guess as the dimensions as a bit weird but basically it works :)
<agoliveira> ... and with hildon ;)
<rusty_> mfrey, ok... just got back to my desk.  I'll take a look
<bspencer> agoliveira: can I check it out already ?
<agoliveira> bspencer: You mean claws? Not so simple. I need to properly package, update and someone have to upload. I can send you the .deb to test if you want.
<agoliveira> But there's a bit of deppendencies you will have to deal.
<mfrey> rusty_: ok -- I just re-sent the email without the .fla attached 
<bspencer> agoliveira: do you put your work in a launchpad repository that we can see, or do we have to wait until it is in gutsy to access?
<agoliveira> bspencer: The sources go to launchpad if there is a project there so you can checkout the updated libosso and sapwood but things that are not there you need to wait for gutsy.
<agoliveira> Or I can send you if you want.
<lool> agoliveira: Hi; don't know whether this is intentional or not but when you're modifying file, your editor seems to recode files as UTF-8 systematically
<lool> eg:
<lool> - * Contact: Kimmo Hlen <kimmo.hamalainen@nokia.com>
<lool> + * Contact: Kimmo Hmlinen <kimmo.hamalainen@nokia.com>
<agoliveira> lool: I don't know why is that but my system is UTF-8 so...
<agoliveira> But it's weird anyway
<lool> agoliveira: I just wanted to inform you; what's your editor BTW?
<agoliveira> lool: I'll pay more attention to see if I notice.
<agoliveira> lool: Depends but mostly mcedit
<vlt:#upstart> Hello. I just upgraded from Edgy to Feisty using aptitude. Now the system only boots to runlevel "unknown". I always have to login and run `telinit 2` to start all the daemons and the dm. What is missing here?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-08-15
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
* Signon time  :    Mon Aug 13 12:21:53 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Aug 15 05:25:30 2007
* Total uptime :    1d 17h  3m 37s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
#ubuntu-directory 2009-08-12
<bosyak> hello ubuntulog :)
